# Hawthorne Serial Help.



## dxmadman (Apr 30, 2012)

This is number 19 to my 7yr old sons collection, We just finished 20 in project rides. This is a very clean 20 inch hawthorne,with nice BFgoodrich silvertowns in 20's. it was clean when i got it,just collected dust over the last few years. Im guessing 45-52 buy the badge and prewar style seat rod,and its not a skipper.I got the diamond chain soaking. Thanks Cabers!
 Serial number f79709


----------



## ratina (May 2, 2012)

NICE!!

Is there an ACw stamped after that number?

Here is my 53 Hiawatha 20" project






Also just picked up this all original 1950 Roadmaster 20"






Post up some more pictures when you get a chance. My Hiawatha was originally the same color as yours


----------



## dxmadman (May 2, 2012)

Also just picked up this all original 1950 Roadmaster 20"






Post up some more pictures when you get a chance. My Hiawatha was originally the same color as yours[/QUOTE]

Love that lil girls bike! That will clean up nice! I got parts identical in a 24,I bought for a boys project.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2012)

The blue & red M/W crest badge was new for 1950, and used through the rest of the decade.


----------



## dxmadman (May 6, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The blue & red M/W crest badge was new for 1950, and used through the rest of the decade.




Thanks, I did not know that about Hawthorne badges!


----------

